
Why Pi Matters (2015) - anthotny
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/pi-day-why-pi-matters
======
mediocrejoker
I like this quote"

"Pi is inescapable because cycles are the temporal cousins of circles; they
are to time as circles are to space."

.. because it explains the somewhat-abstract idea of a periodic sine wave in a
very intuitive sense that relates it to something mundane we are all familar
with (a circle)

------
neduma
[http://time.com/5198663/30th-anniversary-of-pi-
day-2018-fact...](http://time.com/5198663/30th-anniversary-of-pi-
day-2018-facts/)

